# Ghosts



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Here is a clever idea for making ghost lights for Halloween.

What you need:

Cheesecloth
White balloons
Black indelible marker
Glow sticks
String

What to do:

1. Activate glow sticks. Use different colors. Place one in each balloon and blow up balloons.
2. With the marker, draw faces on each balloon, knot facing upwards.
3. Cut cheesecloth to about a yard and cut a small hole in the center.*
4. Pull knot through hole and tie a string around the balloon knot. Hang outside.

Tips:

You can pull cheesecloth in places to give a worn look. Do this before dark. The glow sticks only last up to eight hrs. Go to*http://www.google.com/m/search?oe=U...ell=1&ei=InJITrCEI8Gh8wbh_Y3IAg&ved=0CBMQBSgA for ideas.


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

that sounds like an awesome idea! i must try it! Thank you.


----------

